
Ask HN: Any paper on quadruped with robot arm? - nicrusso7
Hi guys! I’m working on an open source quadruped robot (github.com&#x2F;nicrusso7&#x2F;rex-gym). I’ve integrated a robotic arm on the top of the rack (will release a new version soon) and I was wondering if there is any relevant paper regarding interaction with objects (e.g open a door, grasp objects). Thanks!
======
rolph
object recognition and motion tracking...

in your case the target is stationary and the effector is moving so you want
to track the arm with respect to the doorknob, the flipside or inverse of
tracking a moving object.

[https://hackaday.com/2018/07/31/object-detection-with-
tensor...](https://hackaday.com/2018/07/31/object-detection-with-tensorflow/)

[https://github.com/EdjeElectronics/TensorFlow-Object-
Detecti...](https://github.com/EdjeElectronics/TensorFlow-Object-Detection-on-
the-Raspberry-Pi)

[https://hackaday.com/2020/06/10/autonomous-sentry-gun-
packs-...](https://hackaday.com/2020/06/10/autonomous-sentry-gun-packs-a-
punch-and-a-ton-of-build-tips/)

[https://hackaday.com/2018/04/30/training-the-squirrel-
termin...](https://hackaday.com/2018/04/30/training-the-squirrel-terminator/)

~~~
nicrusso7
Thanks!

